# Headstones



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi All,
Been working on headstones for my forthcoming first yard haunt.
new projects pictures by paulcky - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid208.photobucket.com/albums/bb226/paulcky/new%20projects/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb226/paulcky/new%20projects/DSCF0320-1


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice. This is my favorite:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i agree with jeff -but they'r all good , nice job . now the ideas are flowing


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice stones phobo...
good work


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent Phobophile! Where did you find that cool blow-mold anyway???? the paint job turned out great!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

excellant idea using the blowmold!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I want those cherubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

*Thanks for all the kind words!*

Thanks everybody!
Found the blowmold at my favorite thrift store for $10. Daggone it, they're getting hard to find what with all the inflatable stuff taking over. Got a few more to do, then I'll start on my cemetery columns.


----------



## Diabolos (Jun 23, 2008)

How did i know that joe would flip out about the cherubs, the stones look awesome tho.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Said it once, I'll say it again - LOVE the statue one!!! Well, they're all great, but I LOVE the statue one!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm in total agreement about the statuary 'stone. Unconventional and nicely done. Great job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Blowmold....GENIUS you are! I was wondering how the heck you did that.
Fantastic markers!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!Those make mine look kinda kiddy. Good job.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great find at the thrift store, well done.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Cherubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Gang,
Thanks again for the kind words. Here is my newest headstone. Thanks to Peanut 5150 for his help on this.

http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb226/paulcky/new%20projects/iggykuhleraged001.jpg


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

didn't do the pic right, did I?


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

darn it, now it's sideways, LOL.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You have done a great job on your headstones.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Great Job.

I need to get crackin.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Kuhler !!!!!









That is pure genius


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow - an excellent set of old stones! Can't wait to see them set in the field


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't know how I managed to miss this thread. They all turned out great!


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Those looks superb, you did a fantastic job, as a newbie to this scene would you let me know how you made and painted them.

Many thanks

Anton


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I liked Lance Boyle, yechhh!
Nice work


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Great job, your display will look great!


----------



## midnighthags (May 31, 2009)

*fantastic!*

Fantastic props!

Hopefully, this year we can do Halloween together!

I love you,

Sara 
aka - mh


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great job on those! The statue stones are getting to be so popular and you've made some great ones! Nice work.


----------

